# Mild, timid, playfully agressive cat has just suddenly extremely vicious



## bubushum (Oct 5, 2013)

Without delving too much into personal life, I moved in with my girlfriend about a year ago. My girlfriend is agoraphobic, the cat is very much the same. It's took the cat through the course of the year to get used to me. 

The cat is a Female, non pedigree (very mixed!), 2 years old, 

She has always been a little aggressive and anxious to other people than her owner. In fact, she cowers away from anyone else who knocks on the door. She does not go outside at all, even though we have encouraged her to in the past.

Anyway - moving onto current events. 

We thought, in our stupidity, we should save a cat who was being mistreated elsewhere. Getting home the cat went crazy (old cat). Meowing to the extreme and attacking us violently. Thanks to the bad design of our home she had full control and we had to force our ways past her. We eventually got her closed into another room. 

However, in our panic, the other cat ran away. we looked and searched, left food out, called. After 7 hours we're quite negative we'll see him again. 

Onto more urgent matters. The remaining aggressive cat have only gotten worse. In the 7 hours after losing the other cat she has attacked us twice extremely violently. I simply walked past her litter box and got horribly attacked, which lead to me being locked in the bathroom to hear the cat attack my girlfriend to then, literally fight myself into a "safe room". 

we're very upset with this chain of events and in another "waiting it out" to see if she calms down. 

while we hopefully sleep it off. I figured I'd find a nice forum to ask for help. we've also looked around the internet to not much help on our extreme case and were close to phoning RSPCA to take her away as we are very worried for our own physical health.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Someone will be along with more experience, however if you phone the RSPCA quoting vicious cat - they will put her down - is that your intention ?

There is loads of information on introducing a new cat into a home with a resident one, sounds like you just didn't do any homework.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi and welcome  I'll try and be a little more helpful 
She has had a fright, you bringing a strange cat home. Especially as you say she is usually quite timid, must have been really traumatic for her.
She definitely needs time to calm down, try and give her space for a few days and allow her to reapproach you and your gf in her own time. If she is fond of your gf then she may have more luck winning back her trust. Bribery is always good 
Try a Feliway diffuser, not used one myself but they are recommended by many. Also if she is really distressed the vet may be able to prescribe something?
Please don't give up on her until all avenues have been explored :sad:
Keep us posted please!
Em


----------



## bubushum (Oct 5, 2013)

Well this morning was just as traumatic. 

Upon waking up, we got heavily dressed (protected) and stayed calm and quite for an hour. However, on opening the door she quickly tried to assert her dominance and attacked us. Leading to me covering her with a duvet and somehow locking her into the bedroom. 

Thanks to the stupid design of our house, we can just hold her in a room. We need every room as it's a tiny 1 bedroom flat-thing. To lock her anywhere we need to either give up living basically. In fact, she's drove us out of our home in the distress my girlfriend is in 

Bribery just didn't work. Seriously, attacking. No time to think. We were attacked.


----------



## AtticusRavel (Sep 8, 2013)

I think she's in such state of panick that she isn't recognising you anymore. You musn't forget that her aggression come out of fear. 

Did you use to play with her with those kind of feathery fish rods? You need to distract her attention from the fact that she is scared. trying to get her focus on the object and play, no touching, no holding her, use a long rod toy so you can keep the distance. Offer her food. She needs to see that good things come out of you. Soft voice. 

Maybe I'm wrong, but it just sounds as she's terribly frightened. WIshing you all best!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree, I think it must be fear 
Does she attack you as soon as you open the door? Or could you open it gently a few inches then just walk away and leave her to it?
Em


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I hope I am getting this right:

You have a timid cat and brought in a new rescue cat.
It is the new cat that has run away and the old cat that is aggressive...

I sounds like your cat is not aggressive in the sense of attacking, she is petrified and - in her mind - defending herself. She is panicking because she believes her house has been taken over by another cat. She will need quite a lot of time and reassurance to calm down. Buy some feliway diffusers and put them up in various places in the house.
Contact the vet and get some stuff to mix in her food and/or water to calm her down.
Is she still eating and drinking, or is she so frightened she is not touching a thing?


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi - she sounds terrified as other people have pointed out. Have a read on the net about redirected or displaced aggression...stay calm and give her time and space to calm herself - you may need to seek vet advice if she is really distressed. It must be hard as you sound as if you are all in such a small space. Best of luck and keep us updated.


----------



## bubushum (Oct 5, 2013)

I think I didn't mention these special circumstances enough. Agoraphobic girlfriend was breaking down and she could not go in the house or eat. 

It was heartbreaking for me to really try and sort this out quickly. 

We needed the cat out of the house. It's as simple as that, it was us or her, we've tried waiting and such but can not afford help from professionals. RSPCA we absolutely useless. Even at a last resort we even asked for them to come and euthenics her but wouldn't. I went extreme and phones the police (I know 101 deal with dangerous dogs so I hoped the same) however they were just as useless. 

so we had to form our own cat fighting team and hopefully catch her. We knew it would only freak her out. Again, this was absolutely heartbreaking for me. 

As hard as we tried, she escaped us and got out of the house. 

So she's gone outside. No idea where, 9pm dark warm night. The optimistic side is hoping she knows how to hunt somewhat, but I know that's far from the truth. we will see if in a few days we can find her and maybe re-home her if she has calmed down. 

There is a silver lining. We found the other cat  meowing in a bush on the way to catch our aggressive cat. we got him easily and he's fine back at his old home.

I'm sorry this ended up more as a story than actually asking for help but I had no idea where to turn. I guess you can evaluate my actions but my girlfriend had to come first at the end of the day. I'm not sure you grasp how aggressive she went at us, no warning, no time to think. Believe me when I say we've both been in tears over this absolutely insane situation but I hope you can forgive us. 

I'll update you if we find her

EDIT: by the way I'm dyslexic so be nice with my English ^_^


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

O my goodness, that poor, poor cat.....

First you bring in another cat when you know she is timid and anxious, you don't even read up on how to properly introduce cats to one another, and then you let the poor, panic-stricken mite run off.....

Putting your girlfriend first is not much of an excuse.
You should have thought it over and asked for advice before deciding do dump a rival into your poor cat's territory in the first place.....
The way you went about it, it could only end in disaster.

I can only hope the poor girl will survive and be found by someone with more common sense.


----------



## bubushum (Oct 5, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> O my goodness, that poor, poor cat.....


I forgot to thank all the brilliant people who advices me to go back in time.

Yes, in hind sight we could have done many other things, the easier would have been not to get the other cat in the first place.

However that is the most useless feedback / posts I have ever seen. Thanks for making this harder than it already has been. Seriously, give yourself a pat on the back. I'm glad you found to time to post to break any heart strings I have left.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I think that she has been so aggressive because the scent of the strange cat is in her home - you won't smell it, but she certainly will. It will keep her anxiety levels high.

I really can't understand either why, when you took another person's cat to 'stop it being ill-treated', lost it, and then found it again, you then returned it to the original inappropriate home. Why didn't you either keep it now that you found it, or re-home it with someone who would look after it?

And now your original poor little cat - which seems to be an indoor cat - has got out and got lost!

I am sure you meant well, but as they say, the road to hell is paved with good intentions. And two cats suffer.

EDIT: I hope your poor little cat has been neutered.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

bubushum said:


> I forgot to thank all the brilliant people who advices me to go back in time.
> 
> Yes, in hind sight we could have done many other things, the easier would have been not to get the other cat in the first place.
> 
> However that is the most useless feedback / posts I have ever seen. Thanks for making this harder than it already has been. Seriously, give yourself a pat on the back. I'm glad you found to time to post to break any heart strings I have left.


Well, excuse ME, but we are talking about a living creature that depended on you, who you were responsible for.
So TAKE responsibility!!!!!


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

Gosh I dont know what to say...well you can't undo what is done so best advise now is putbfood out and go looking for your cat . Put pics up in local vets and use all local social media sites to circulate this story and pics. If someone spots her local Cats Protection may be able to help with trapping her I should think


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm afraid I agree with the others on here. You asked for advice and it was given in good faith but none of it was taken. 
We tried to help but to no avail. That is why we hope against hope that your cat will be ok.
I'm sorry you feel we haven't helped you.
Em


----------



## bubushum (Oct 5, 2013)

lostbear said:


> you then returned it to the original inappropriate home. Why didn't you either keep it now that you found it, or re-home it with someone who would look after it?


sorry, the kitten (cat we tried to "save") is now at my grand mothers. not back to the old home. she is very safe there until the time we can get it. however my grandmother couldn't take the cat in the long term because of being in and out of hospital... you get the idea...



> I am sure you meant well, but as they say, the road to hell is paved with good intentions. And two cats suffer.


indeed. I feel like an absolute idiot. trying to do good but clearly not thinking well enough. it's a stupid situation I got us all into. not just the cats that are innocent in all this, but my girlfreind's sanity - probably set us back a few months of getting her out the house  and ofc mine which being a cat lover from all my life and have many, many saved cats in my family I feel aweful as I've been the horrible person now.

we will try and get the aggressive cat re-homed / found. don't get me wrong there. I don't think I'll sleep at all


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

Hindsight is a wonderful thing ...concentrate now though on trying to find her ...good luck. .


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

bubushum said:


> sorry, the kitten (cat we tried to "save") is now at my grand mothers. not back to the old home. she is very safe there until the time we can get it. however my grandmother couldn't take the cat in the long term because of being in and out of hospital... you get the idea...
> 
> indeed. I feel like an absolute idiot. trying to do good but clearly not thinking well enough. it's a stupid situation I got us all into. not just the cats that are innocent in all this, but my girlfreind's sanity - probably set us back a few months of getting her out the house  and ofc mine which being a cat lover from all my life and have many, many saved cats in my family I feel aweful as I've been the horrible person now.
> *
> we will try and get the aggressive cat re-homed / found. *don't get me wrong there. I don't think I'll sleep at all


I hope you do get her found, poor little thing - as an indoor cat she will be terrified, and she won't have any road sense, and could well not be able to find her way back. Must you re-home her? If you give her a chance she will calm down. If it's taken her a year to accept you she is going to find it very hard to settle into a new home. Anyway, whatever you decide to do , you would be best putting up some posters with her picture and details, and leaving info at the vets' (they will put up a poster for you), the police and the local animal refuges. I hope that you get her back, and either settle her in again or find her a good, loving settled home. Bear in mind that if she hasn't been spayed she may be pregnant by now.

You didn't answer my last comment - is she spayed?


----------



## bubushum (Oct 5, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> You asked for advice and it was given in good faith


I did. it was nice to be optimistic about alternatives.

we did actually try the food, for about 2 seconds before I got impaled.

we didn't try the diffusers as the vets advised against it, it would of took too long to work and wouldn't guarantee a violent cat who has turned against it's owners.

we did try to start up a loan in-case it was thyroid (probably spelt wrong) in-case it was that. However RSPCA was completely unhelpful. the vets, RSPCA, or the cat protection league were not willing to help in the slightest. no one was willing to get the cat. we had to get it to them.

which is where we were trying to catch it, and absolutely failed as a freind was almost hospitalized by nearly losing his eye.

however, next to the attempts to help, which was all nice. comments like:

_You should have thought it over and asked for advice before deciding do dump a rival into your poor cat's territory in the first place....._​
is not helpful.

I may be directing my upset into rage but I do feel those comments and "didn't do your homework" wasn't helping at all when I was in need.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Good luck, fingers crossed she hasn't wandered far. I hope you get a happy outcome for all involved 
At risk of being unpopular I do agree with you. You asked for help not a telling off. It must be very difficult especially for you.
Em


----------



## bubushum (Oct 5, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Must you re-home her?


at this point it seems like the only option by how my girlfriend is. Even if she was back to her old self, my girlfriend is petrified of her and it probably won't help either be calm.



> Bear in mind that if she hasn't been spayed she may be pregnant by now.


she is not. never thought we'd need to...

again we will search for her in all the appropriate ways. thanks for the advice and already looking up help on that subject too.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

The cat isn't spayed? I'm really worried about her now. 

I suggest that you get a torch, and a saucer of tasty food (sardines are good - in oil, not sauce) and go looking. Check every nook and cranny with two/three miles of the bridge you live under and see if there are any signs of her having been there. She's an indoor cat, so won't go far.

Ask your neighbours to keep an eye out, too. Of course, one of them may already have eaten her.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Out of interest, what form of dyslexia do you have? I'm a Speech and Language Therapist by trade, and I have encountered many people with dyslexia - I've worked with them to help with their situation, and this is not a dyslexic-type post. I always like to give the benefit of the doubt, but I think we're being played here.


----------



## AtticusRavel (Sep 8, 2013)

Lostbear, not in your trade, but for other reasons I started to suspect the same. It all is a bit OTT


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

lostbear said:


> Out of interest, what form of dyslexia do you have? I'm a Speech and Language Therapist by trade, and I have encountered many people with dyslexia - I've worked with them to help with their situation, and this is not a dyslexic-type post. I always like to give the benefit of the doubt, but I think we're being played here.


My thoughts exactly!
I get the distinct feeling we are not being given the entire story, here. Some things simply do not add up.

In fact, I am beginning to suspect an elaborate troll thread.

First there is the time frame.
When did the OP bring the new cat in? How soon after its arrival did the resident cat go ballistic? How long before they managed to separate them and get the resident cat into a room?
It sounds to me like this happened within a matter of minutes. How else could the new cat escape?

Then comes the post where the OP first states 'it's her or us, the cat has to go, we formed a cat-fighting team to catch her, knowing it would only freak her out'. And then.... hey, presto.... the cat escapes.
That is 2 cats 'escaping' within 24 hours.

Then there is the resident cat's behaviour, which does not sound at all plausible for a timid, anxious cat. Did she really go for the people, or did she launch herself at the new cat, and did the people try to corner or grab her in an attempt to separate them. This would be much more plausible, and it would also explain the 'aggression'. My own cats are neither timid or anxious, they love and trust us and gladly allow us to stroke them and pick them up. But it will be impossible to grab hold of them if they get spooked, they would tear me to pieces. And the more you try to corner them, the more terrified they become, and the more violent their attempts to escape, and the longer it would take for the fear to subside. It is totally natural behaviour.

Then the vet is supposed to have told the OP not to use feliway, as it would not take effect quickly enough. This sounds ridiculous to me. There simply is no method that will work on such short notice, this cat has a gallon of adrenalin pumping through her body. The only way to calm an animal in such a state would be a stun gun. Even if the effect of feliway is not instantaneous, that would not be a reason not to use it. In combination with zylkene in the food and bach remedies in the water, it would have had a considerable effect.

Then there is the remark about the RSPCA and the police 'being useless'. Why? Because they do not provide an instant solution?

I also feel highly suspicious of that remark about dyslexia. I know many dyslexic people, and I see none of the mistakes they tend to make in any of these - sometimes very long - posts, which are supposedly written in a state of anxiety, which would mean there would be a lot more mistakes than usual. I do not see the merest hint of dyslexia anywhere.

What I do see is a total lack of empathy for the cats. The OP just feels extremely sorry for himself and angry with the world for not providing an instant solution to the mess he created, without considering how the cat must feel. I read no remorse or worry FOR THE CAT'S FATE anywhere in these posts, just laments about how the OP is not going to be able to sleep tonight.

When I voice concern for the cat, the normal reaction would be: I know, I am worried sick for her.... But, no, I get attacked for not being helpfull, while I WAS helpfull in a previous post and got ignored.

Again, totally self-centered behaviour, with no empathy for anyone else. Christ, if MY cat had escaped, I would not be at my computer, I'd be out there, searching.

The final sentence of the first post says it all, really: I figured I'd find a nice forum to ask for help
In other words: I am sooooo pitious, so I need to be mollycoddled, and whatever you say: NO criticism, you HAVE to be nice to me. Exactly what they aimed to achieve by that claim of being dyslectic, too.

Really, I smell a troll here.....


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

It doesn't add up to me neither.... I feel we are either being wound up or not being given the full truth!


----------



## AtticusRavel (Sep 8, 2013)

Agree.. It's quite a surreal story, as in the end the OP has lost 2 cats in one day- or was it two days?!?!?! I mean... really?!?! 

If I'm mistaken and being unfair to OP, I'm very sorry, but I think he just wanted to wind us up..


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

AtticusRavel said:


> Agree.. It's quite a surreal story, as in the end the OP has lost 2 cats in one day- or was it two days?!?!?! I mean... really?!?!
> 
> If I'm mistaken and being unfair to OP, I'm very sorry, but I think he just wanted to wind us up..


Either that, or we are being told only half the story...


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I really hope this isn't a wind up. And if it is, it's wrong! 

All you guys are good people giving good advice trying to help and people [email protected] all over it... but if it's not a joke and your cat ISN'T spayed then you best get out there with everything possible and FIND HER. :nonod: even if you refuse to take her back with you there are plenty of rescues who will!!!!!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Cheryl89 said:


> I really hope this isn't a wind up. And if it is, it's wrong!
> 
> All you guys are good people giving good advice trying to help and people [email protected] all over it... but if it's not a joke and your cat ISN'T spayed then you best get out there with everything possible and FIND HER. :nonod: even if you refuse to take her back with you there are plenty of rescues who will!!!!!!


Well, I, for one, DO hope it is a wind-up, as that would mean there isn't a terrified, unspayed, totally bewildered indoor cat at risk of being run over.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> Well, I, for one, DO hope it is a wind-up, as that would mean there isn't a terrified, unspayed, totally bewildered indoor cat at risk of being run over.


Such a horrible world we live in J  . OP if you're being truthful and that POOR cat has got out, be responsible and get looking immediately.

When you take on a cat it's not a toy to just put down when it starts feeling threatened! You do everything you can to help, why even bother posting on here if you knew you didn't want to listen.

I'm really mad/upset...it's a seriously messed up situation. :nonod:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Cheryl89 said:


> > I'm really mad/upset...it's a seriously messed up situation. :nonod:
> 
> 
> I thought the OP's story did not hang together from the start. If the OP
> was posting just to wind people up, then s/he will be very happy to know that s/he has upset people and made them angry..... Just saying


----------



## bubushum (Oct 5, 2013)

this thread turning into a tin foil hat convention now? oh thanks guys, again, thanks for the help  *./sarcasm off*



lostbear said:


> Ask your neighbours to keep an eye out, too. Of course, one of them may already have eaten her.


I went the very long way to the shops today looking for her and knocked on 2 neighbors houses thanks. just blank faces however.

The food isn't too much of a good idea. just because 
A) she's probably very scared of me. 
B) we have a few cats around who are very loving and would crowd me.

in fact, in our attempts ages ago we got told off by a nabour for throwing meat out of the door (trying to lore our cat out) of trying to steal there cat. Of course we told her what I was doing at the door with meat there but I guess it was my own fault leaving some meat out.



lostbear said:


> Out of interest, what form of dyslexia do you have?


reading and writing. however thanks to all sorts of helpful tools (coloured backgrounds / speech to writing tools like dragon / playing mmo's that force players to read and write) my typing skills are quite good.

However, my grammar isn't the best and reading back on some posts I realized I may have confused some lines.



Jiskefet said:


> Either that, or we are being told only half the story...


yes I'm not going 100% into detail for many reasons. my girlfriend for a start doesn't like me telling people about her illness. many of the scenario's happened very fast and are still very confusing and upsetting.

but I'm glad you find the time to insult me and make the situation worse :/



> remark about the RSPCA and the police 'being useless'. Why? Because they do not provide an instant solution?


they would have been happy to come and pick up an aggresive cat IF it was a stray.

they also would not take the cat out of our hands unless it was in danger. on telling them on the phone "we can't get near it, it might starve" (or something along those lines) they answered (along the lines of) "you'll have to hold her until that time comes unfortunately as we can't help a cat who isn't in need of help".

my name then apprantly got spread around the office as "crazy man" I assume and any talks from there ended with "your going to have to call the vets for assistance sir" to the vets saying "we can't help you, have you tried the RSPCA".

the whole situation was an absolute mess with no one helping (including you).

I think I noted it before but I did ring 101 for assistance explaining it was a health hazard to my ill girlfriend and while they would be extremely happy to take a dog and shelter it at RSPCA or other (for cat would be Cat Protection Leauge). however, due to it being a cat they would not help because they weren't trained.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I think that questioning your dyslexia was unfair.
Just gone back through the thread and have a possible new theory based on the fact your GF's cat was an unsprayed female.
Perhaps this is the root of the problem? If the new cat you brought home was a male then maybe, rather than being angry at you, she was desperate to get to him to mate? She may have ran off following him, now she has his scent? 
I'm no expert but feel this could make sense now we know she hasn't been done. 
Just something to consider  
Em


----------



## bubushum (Oct 5, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> Just gone back through the thread and have a possible new theory based on the fact your GF's cat was an unsprayed female.
> Perhaps this is the root of the problem? If the new cat you brought home was a male then maybe, rather than being angry at you, she was desperate to get to him to mate?


hahaa XD interesting theory. while she never actually attacked him (more at us holding him at the time) that could possibly be true. that does worry me that she is outside and getting pregnant though :/

we did search around, asked a few locals, but really blank faces and nothing found  we ended up leaving some tuna in 2 places (tuna was her favorite) at which we opened outside in hope she might have heard it. I would have thought she must have heard it / me but wouldn't approach and hopefully ate the tuna as soon as I left. ofc, can't tell if it was her or not after tonight but still I'm sure she's strong and smart enough to last a few days.

I contacted RSPCA to tell them she ran away in the scuffle trying to get her caged to bring her to them. they advised us to check daily (amongst other things I've read elseware) and also keep the windows open hoping she would be very vocal calling for us. not heard anything however.


----------

